# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  RusRoute - отличный бесплатный аналог Kerio и прокси

## Andrey2011

Сайт проекта: http://www.rusroute.ru

Основные возможности программы: *NAT, redirect, динамические шейперы, VPN, DHCP, прозрачное HTTP кеширование, port mapping*.

Краткое описание с сайта разработчика:

*RusRoute* - _маршрутизатор, фаервол для организации выхода в Интернет локальной сети компании, подсчёта, регулирования и ограничения трафика пользователей, защиты от сетевых, (D)DOS атак, с функциями NAT, redirect, динамические шейперы, VPN сервер, прозрачная прокси с сохранением номеров портов соединений, мост LAN в VPN, DHCP серверы, HTTP кэши, преобразователь HTTP в HTTP прокси, с функцией Captive Portal для автоматического приглашения ввода имени и пароля пользователя при первом выходе в Интернет, настройкой времени действия и разделителей потоков для правил, с дополнительными возможностями маршрутизации.
Скорость TCP соединений может быть значительно повышена путём использования легальной замены TCP стека любым из 12+ алгоритмов TCP стеков Linux путём запуска небольшой сетевой утилиты на машине с Linux (гостевой виртуальной, или отдельно стоящей реальной) операционной системе._

Бесплатная некоммерческая версия для домашних пользователей и некоммерческого применения, см. подробности.

----------


## sir-jay

"бесплатная"

отрывок с офф сайта:



> Тестируйте программу перед покупкой.

----------


## Andrey2011

Программа бесплатная для некоммерческого использования на 15 пользователей - этого более, чем достаточно, чтобы сказать, что она бесплатная.

----------


## portableman

интересненько:buba:

----------


## illki

где вы взяли 15 - 5 там

----------

